# Stansbury Island



## mountainstreams (Mar 23, 2010)

I was on the DWR site looking at the hunt boundary maps, trying to figure out what Hunts I want to start applying for next year. I was looking through the Rocky Mountain Bighorn sheep units and noticed on the Stansbury unit it included Stansbury Island. So My question is, are there really any big game animals on the island? I've been on a few scout camps there a few years ago and don't remember seeing anything, but then again I wasn't paying attention to that. Thanks for any comments.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

All the sheep are south of I-80. But there are deer out there, though they are far and few between.


----------



## .54 (Sep 24, 2007)

You have to be really careful out there. It is surrounded by private land and the landowner is one mean S.O.B. I hunted it for three days a few years back and saw 1 doe and a really sorry little two point who looked to be starving to death. I would'nt do it again.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

What I understand is they put the island in the unit just in case sheep migrate off the Newfoundlands, then they still could be hunted. As for now, no sheep are on the island.


----------



## mountainstreams (Mar 23, 2010)

Wow so there's actually some deer on the island, I wonder how their getting water.



ridgetop said:


> What I understand is they put the island in the unit just in case sheep migrate off the Newfoundlands, then they still could be hunted. As for now, no sheep are on the island.


that makes sense. Thanks for the info guys.


----------

